# megasquirt mayhem



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

I got the wiring finished and every thing togther and the bord moded so i could use the bosch ignition unit. I am just lost the computor is not comunicating with the ms tune and the lights on the board turnd off after pluging in the fuel injectors. please help.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (alec stensaa)*


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (alec stensaa)*

All you did differently is wire the injectors?


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (need_a_VR6)*

The lights are on after some playing with the relays but it will not communicate.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (alec stensaa)*

and it was communicating before, or is this a new board?


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (ValveCoverGasket)*

what do the lights indicate.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (ValveCoverGasket)*

it has never communicated new board new everything and i am new to. The mod is the right one right, and the wiring in the image is good two? the board is a ms 2.2 I am just completely new to this.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (alec stensaa)*

are you using a usb adapter, or a straight serial cable to talk to it
has the ecu been flashed? what code version do you have your megatune set up for?
lets assume the board works, and go through the computer setup


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (ValveCoverGasket)*

i am using a usb adapter and i am confused as hell, flashed do you have to do that for what i am doing? code version i think that you mean is what it seid on the bottom, ms122-c megasquirt-l ecu w/pcb2.2


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (alec stensaa)*

If you want to run spark, you will have to update the code to an "extra" version of the MS1. Depending on the vendor you got the ECU from, this might have been done for you. Current versions that I've been using are 029y4 and HR10g (high res). These are available at msextra.com http://www.msextra.com/manuals...x.htm, and directions on how to use Easytherm to download: http://www.megamanual.com/v22manual/mwire.htm#et
Also, check http://www.megamanual.com/v22m...erial and follow instructions for the loopback test to make sure you get the USB adapter working before tearing all your hair out.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (need_a_VR6)*

and when youre done flashing it and going through the steps he mentioned above, make sure you megatune is setup for the code version that youre trying to connect to


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (ValveCoverGasket)*

i cant get the cable connected.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (alec stensaa)*

what relays do i need i think that mine are bad.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (alec stensaa)*

what do the lights on the ecu indicate.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (alec stensaa)*

It depends, default is (left to right) inj pulse, warmup, accel.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (need_a_VR6)*

Is it just me or do a lot of the







questions come from people who didn't build the board themselves? 
Hope you get it working. Some research into MS would do some good here. 
Maybe someone should write a Visio quick intro manual. I've been meaning to do a lot of visio work lately. People like reading how 2D characters work on stuff.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (alec stensaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alec stensaa* »_what relays do i need i think that mine are bad.


if the LEDs are lighting up, id worry more about getting your usb adapter sorted out, rather than your relays.
check out the msefi.com forum for the couple of good posts on how to set up your adapter... or also i beleive DIYautotune has it on their website


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: megasquirt mayhem (ValveCoverGasket)*

Just for the information this is the mod that i did.


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

Flash your ecu to the newest code, from the megasquirt site. http://www.msextra.com/manuals...x.htm 
I believe its 029y4 is what you want. Then the ecu will talk with the megatune software. I had trouble until I got my software all in order.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco25* »_F
I believe its 029y4 is what you want. Then the ecu will talk with the megatune software. I had trouble until I got my software all in order.

itll talk to whatever is on there, you just have to run mtcfg and activate the ini file for whatever software version is on there


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Switch to Tunerstudio, create a new project and 'detect version' fixes all my worries in life.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Ya, i pretty much did what you said, flashing the firm ware, using tunerstudio, in the end i went with megatune, the car is not running but every thing is working; rpm, tps, spark, fuel injector electronics.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (alec stensaa)*

The car is running now.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (alec stensaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alec stensaa* »_The car is running now.

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you can drive it north a ways, i can give you a hand with some tuning this weekend


----------

